# Suugestions for Replacing Line On Spinning Reels



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

I am soooo tired of replacing mono line on my spinning reels. Mono gets so kinky and so fast, I end up replacing the line every fishing trip. Can you use power pro braided in spinning reels?


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Not sure why you are having so much problem with Mono, have you tried Trilene XL I think its a very good mono for spinning reels, But to answer your question yes braided line works very well on spinning reels. It's all I use for fishing Lake Erie with spinning equipment


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeah u shouldnt need to replace after each trip. What kind of fishing are you doing and what kind of mono are you using?


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Outasync said:


> Yeah u shouldnt need to replace after each trip. What kind of fishing are you doing and what kind of mono are you using?


I generally use Trilene XL - we do some trolling, but normally do that with our bait casters & power pro line. Most of the fishing with spinner reels is casting bobbers or smaller crankbaits, spinners to shoreline. It seems like the mono just takes a "set" from sitting on the reel between trips. I do leave my poles on the boat - maybe its the summer heat baking the mono while it sits on the reel inside the covered boat.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

A good trick to untwist line is to remove any hook, lure, swivel or anything else from end of line. With boat going 4-5 mph let a bunch of line out and drag behind boat for 5 minutes. It will help a lot with twists and kinks ...


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

What pound test line are you using? I use Sufix 832 braid on my spinning reels and love it.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Before you go to braid try some Gamma mono line I have had good results with 6 8 lb test gamma braid will work if you choose


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

You can put it on sort of backwards and it will twist all day
When you get a few wraps on, stop reeling and lower your rod tip. If its going on wrong it will wrap around your rod tip when you give it slack Just turn the spool over. It should just hang limp when its going on right


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

But to answer your question, Yes.
It has more to do with what the guides on your rod will tolerate than the reel, I have reels spooled with both
I've had cheap tips where braid wore a groove in them .


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Just respool with power pro


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I generally use Trilene XL - we do some trolling, but normally do that with our bait casters & power pro line. Most of the fishing with spinner reels is casting bobbers or smaller crankbaits, spinners to shoreline. It seems like the mono just takes a "set" from sitting on the reel between trips. I do leave my poles on the boat - maybe its the summer heat baking the mono while it sits on the reel inside the covered boat.


sunlight will take it's toil on mono


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Been using Trilene for many years,tried and true.Tried other brands but always come back.Like Harry 1959 said,I take everything off the line let out a lot of line and tow it behind boat and pull like I am setting hooks several times.I notice that after I do this the line is good for many trips. When trolling I use Power Pro 30lb 8lb diameter with a fluorocarbon leader.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

DeathFromAbove said:


> You can put it on sort of backwards and it will twist all day
> When you get a few wraps on, stop reeling and lower your rod tip. If its going on wrong it will wrap around your rod tip when you give it slack Just turn the spool over. It should just hang limp when its going on right


That is probably the exact answer to your problems. It is very easy to spool the line on backwards. As mentioned above,when you start respooling drop your rod tip towards the spool. If you are putting the line on correctly it will coil down to the spool. If you are spooling is backwards it will generally make twists from your rod tip down to the spool. Believe me,I have spooled my backwards several times and had to take it back off & respool again. Good luck


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

FWIW, I have some mono that is 5-10 years old....or older....and still works fine. (Never sits out in the sun unless I'm using it.)

I think something basic is being done incorrectly. Mono is the easiest line to use, IMHO.....and shouldn't be tangling every trip.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Your definitely putting the line on backwards. You want to put the line on your reel the way it comes off. If your line comes off counter-clockwise, put it on clockwise.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

$diesel$ said:


> Your definitely putting the line on backwards. You want to put the line on your reel the way it comes off. If your line comes off counter-clockwise, put it on clockwise.


Not sure what you mean, I typically put the spool on a pencil that is clamped to the workbench so that the line spools off from the bottom of the spool directly to my rod & reel. My Mitchell reels all spool in a clockwise direction, and with the line coming off the bottom of the source spool, I would say that the source spool is turning in a counterclockwise direction, but I guess that depends on which side of the source spool you are looking at Pretty confusing, but I appreciate your help and I'll try to figure it out


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Not sure what you mean, I typically put the spool on a pencil that is clamped to the workbench so that the line spools off from the bottom of the spool directly to my rod & reel. My Mitchell reels all spool in a clockwise direction, and with the line coming off the bottom of the source spool, I would say that the source spool is turning in a counterclockwise direction, but I guess that depends on which side of the source spool you are looking at Pretty confusing, but I appreciate your help and I'll try to figure it out


I found a video on it Richard Gene the fishing Machine Funny informative fellow from Alabama must watch I sure you will enjoy his videos


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Not sure what you mean, I typically put the spool on a pencil that is clamped to the workbench so that the line spools off from the bottom of the spool directly to my rod & reel. My Mitchell reels all spool in a clockwise direction, and with the line coming off the bottom of the source spool, I would say that the source spool is turning in a counterclockwise direction, but I guess that depends on which side of the source spool you are looking at Pretty confusing, but I appreciate your help and I'll try to figure it out



Don't spool spinning reels that way!  Puts a TON of twist in your line. Spooling a spinning reel like you would do a casting reel is asking for trouble. 

Lay the spool on the floor (probably label facing up since your reels wind backwards as compared to the majority) and make sure the line is going on the reel the same way it is coming off the spool of line. The line spool should not rotate!!!!!

I'm not saying I'm an expert, just a guy with quite a bit of experience spooling reels in retail...and doing it right! 

Here's Ike with some tips (just watch the direction...because those Mitchell reels are backwards)

https://www.google.com/search?q=spo...me&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=_w6F8X-g24Y_0_A-rzpuYBA16




Now, that said one of my spinning reels has Power Pro to a fluoro leader and it works just fine. Some cheap mono backing (20yards maybe) to Power Pro using whatever knot you want. Then an FG knot to 10' or so of Fluoro (I use Seagaur Invisx).


----------



## Hammerhead54 (Jun 16, 2012)

Line twist has always been a problem for me too. Even if you spool your line on in the proper direction you're still going to get some line twist due to the difference of the diameter of the spool of line and the diameter of your spinning reel.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've used Trilene for many years and small spools always seem to be the worst. Make sure your filling the same direction the line comes off the spool. I will crank 10 times then flip the spool over, wind then unwind so to speak. Also remember your taking line with memory off a 3" spool and putting it on a spool 1/3 to 1/2 the size of the spool your taking it from. I like to take new spools and leave in the sun for about a week. I also use a #1 swivel whenever possible as small jigs will twist up any line when you cast. I never change all my line, just the last 40 yards or so and use a surgeons knot as it passes thru the guides unnoticed. When the knot starts to appear in my casts, i clip it off and add 40. Also dragging the bare line at slow speeds, (mentioned earlier) does work...


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Take the reel down the road to Fisherman's Headquarters, they'll load you up, explain the why's and maybe have a cup o' joe with you.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Hammerhead54 said:


> Line twist has always been a problem for me too. Even if you spool your line on in the proper direction you're still going to get some line twist due to the difference of the diameter of the spool of line and the diameter of your spinning reel.


Another way to cause line twists on a spinning reel is if you don't physically close the bail prior to reeling. If you don't close the bail and start reeling you are going to put probably a third of a twist in your line every time you do this,which adds up rather quickly


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Backwater said:


> I am soooo tired of replacing mono line on my spinning reels. Mono gets so kinky and so fast, I end up replacing the line every fishing trip. Can you use power pro braided in spinning reels?


Power pro super 8. You'll never go back. Use floor or monogram leaders. Spool will last you years


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm not sure from the description whether the issue is the line just taking a set and looking like a slinky when the line is limp or whether the issue is twist here.

If taking a set is an issue, all monofilament lines are going to do it to an extent albeit some more than others. One of the best lines I've used in this regard is McCoy Mean Green. It's a very limp copolymer line, but a bit on the stretchy side. Even with the extra stretch, it has long been one of my favorites. Over the last couple of years, I have been working my way through some spools of Cabela's Pro Line, that is pretty good in this regard. Trilene XL isn't bad, but does take a set a little quicker than the others. Stay away from Trilene XT and similar lines on spinning reels. They take a set in a hurry.

When it comes to spooling spinning reels, I've spooled them the same as my casting reels for years without issue. The label side of the spool points to my right when held out in front of me. I take the line off of the top of the spool, run it through all of the guides, and wind it on under tension, putting a flex in the rod about as deep as reeling in 12" - 14" bass. Avoid reeling against the drag, close the spool by hand and snug up the line before starting the retrieve, and use a swivel with inline spinners. I haven't had twist issues in years.

If you do get twist issues, drag the limp line behind the boat, letting it all out for a few minutes and reel back onto the spool under tension. If on foot, just feed the line out and walk out the line. Again reel back onto the spool under tension. It might take a couple trips walking the line out if the twist is really bad.

When it comes to braid on a spinning reel, it will work just fine. Avoid rods with a steel insert in the tip top with braid. Make sure that the line roller on your bail is running smooth, as it will groove if it binds. If you do run braid, make sure you tie it to some monofilament backing or put a few rounds of electrical tape on your spool. It needs something to dig into to avoid slipping on the spool.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Masking tape on the spool.


----------

